# Neutrogena Acne Stress Contol with Microclear



## SkinCareFreak (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey guys so, 2 weeks ago, i bought:Neutrogena® Oil-Free Acne Stress Control Power-Clear Scrub

then last week i bought:Neutrogena® Oil-Free Acne Stress Control Power-Foam Wash

and yesterday I bough:Neutrogena® Oil-Free Acne Stress Control 3-in-1 Hydrating Acne Treatment

I haven't been using all this long enought to see results, but my skin is looking a TEENY TINY bit better. The pimples I have aren't so red and they seem a tiny bit smaller.

Has anyone else tried this and if so what do you think?


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Mar 25, 2007)

I was really curious about this! I really want to try it. I have combo skin, thats very sensitive, and with some acne. Sometimes the foam cleansers can be too drying for my skin. What skin type do you have? Does it leave your skin feeling dry after you cleanse? Does the moisturizer really seem to moisturize? Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Mar 25, 2007)

I have VERY OLIY T zone, and SEVERELY acne prone skin. I ahve a new breakout everyday (along with the regular 10-15 i had anyways)

The foaming cleanser is good. It's not TOO drying, just a teeny tiny bit. But if you follow it with the creamy scrub, your skin will feel much more moisturized. The moisturizer, from what i've seen in a day, stops rednedd on pimples and reduces them so far, but doesn't REALLY moisturize, so you could mix it with another moisturizer.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 25, 2007)

I've never tried it but I've heard only good things.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 25, 2007)

The liquid washes are too drying for me and I have uber oily skin. I use the Oil Free Acne Wash Cream Cleanser (night) Rapid Clear Oil Control Foaming Cleanser (morning) Oil-Free Acne Wash Daily Scrub (2 or 3x a week) and the 3-in-1 treatment. Love them all. My skin hasn't been this clear in years. *I love Neutrogena!*


----------



## lindas (Mar 25, 2007)

im currently using neutrogena's oil free acne wash...but i am very curious about this new acne stress control...i have terribly oily skin and very sensitive as well...so im afraid!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 25, 2007)

Go to the Neutrogena site and compare the ingredients. I have found that the only differences between the products in the regular Oil Free line, the Rapid Clear line and the Stress Control line is a .5 or 1% percent increase in the amount of the active ingredient (usually SA or BP), fragrance and color. The same can be said for most brands though. HTH


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 26, 2007)

i saw this too, it looks like an interesting concept.

let us know if its worth trying out or not!


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey girls! Well I just recently bought the Foam cleanser and teh 3 in 1 moisturizer. And I must say after only 2 days of using it (morning and night) I can actually see a difference. My face has been breaking out kinda bad latley. I used it the first night I got it. I washed with the foam cleanser and then applied the 3 in 1 cleanser. The next morning when I woke up I was really impressed! My skin seemed to be less red overall and my acne that I had seemed to really reduce in size and redness! That is a plus!!! My skin is only slightly oily but can get dry too especially around the acne where I would put meds. I also have very sensitive skin-meaning water even makes me turn red Usually foam cleansers are too drying for me but I have had no problems with this. No immediate need to moisturize after I cleanse. As for the 3 in 1 moisturizer I really like it. It is so light and absorbs so fast! However, it is not very moisturizing. So if you have oily skin you will definately not need one. However, for those times when your skin can get a little dryer just use another moisturizer over it. My skin has been a little dryer lately do to the fact that I have been trying to dry up my acne with other meds. So I would just apply my 3 in 1 and then use my regular moisturizer over it, Aveeno ultra calming lotion with SPF. Although, I dont think I will always need to use two moisturizers! Just thought I would keep you girls updated. I know there were others who were curious about it too! I will give more of an update after I have been using it for a couple of weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and keep us updated!! I still have problems with acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, make sure to not use that scrub everyday if it's course because it could possibly make it worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, I am not sure if I want to get the scrub for that reason and cause of my sensitive skin.


----------



## diana3 (May 10, 2007)

Okay.. well i've been using it for about a week. I have normal skin, just some pimples here and there. The first few days worked, and it reduced it by a bit.. the last 2 days or so has been hell.. IT DRIED MY SKIN SO MUCH. i use both the foam, and the 3 in 1 thing. I'd apply it, and id see that my skin is peeling, and from what.. i have no idea but most probably the foam. I applied the 3 in 1 on my more trouble spots, and it made the spots so dry that my whole skin turned red. and this happened with the same application as i had been doing..

my verdict: good forthe first 5 days. after that it's crap.


----------



## xEdenx (May 10, 2007)

I have heard alot about this.


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 20, 2007)

I am going to say this one...more...time. The foams are *extremely* drying! If you want the same results you got the first 5 days, try the cream cleansers. The still get the job done, but without the peeling and flaking that the foam gives. HTH

Now, I'm not usually one to say I told you so...but I did tell you so. :rotfl:


----------



## supergidgy (Jun 6, 2007)

I have been wanting to try this. I normally like neutrogena and am a sucker for new products. It's good to have a heads up on some of the negative aspects before hand. :g:


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

I alternate the wash with another cleanser I use, and I use the hydrating treatment daily. I like that they aren't very drying and make my skin very smooth.


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

I have some what oily skin and very acne prone, My skin also dry very easily.

Since this cleanser is very drying, its probably not a good idea to use alone. What if you alternate it with another cleanser? Would it be better?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jun 24, 2007)

I think you should try the cream cleansers more so than the foams even still you should definitely follow up with a good acne-control oil-free moisturizer. Doing this daily would probably be very good for your skin. HTH


----------

